
Britain has millions of coronavirus antibody tests, but they don’t work - tomohawk
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/news/britain-has-millions-of-coronavirus-antibody-tests-but-they-don-t-work-j7kb55g89
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/53b25](https://archive.is/53b25)

